# Crown's Summer Run Cont!



## ckcrown84 (Jun 7, 2012)

Special Thanks:
*Anabolic Warehouse
Iron Mag Labs.
*
Hey everyone, finally starting my journal back up. My life has been EXTREMELY hectic. Brief recap of past two weeks:
1) Graduated college
2) Lost the job I thought I was going to get, due to criminal background 
3) Decided not to move to Columbus, so will be mooching off friends until I find a job and then I will move to where my job is.


That being said I will be job hunting and working out full time now! Kind of been lifting haphazardly lately but like I said been too busy.
My cycle so far has been Deca-Drol Max and Cyanostane. By IML... I LOVE these products. Despite my slack workouts lately I have been looking vascular and always feeling good. 


About a week ago I started up my Tren / Test prop cycle (still have two weeks left on Deca-Drol and Cyano also! Special thanks to AW, EZK and BML.
I will be running these at:
Test: 1ml / day (700mg / week)
Tren: 1ml / day (700mg / week)   --- If the sides become too intense I will dial it back.


I wish I didn't start these babies up until Monday (after moving and all that good stuff is done) but I got so damn excited I couldn't help myself!
Went to the park today did some pullups and dips. I felt LIGHT. I promise you guys now that I am a big boy-all graduated and what not--I will be perfecting my diet a lot more! I think big changes will happen after this cycle. 

Tonight for dinner I will be grilling some Salmon... see the diet is starting to take effect!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just dawned on me. Now that I am graduated I no longer have a gym membership.
Going to have to join the "community" gym. Ping (the University gym) is too expensive and won't do a monthly term, I plan to only be in town here for another 3-4 weeks--by then I best have a job


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 8, 2012)

Moving into my new apt tomorrow.
Then Sunday back to the workout grind. I have been doing some working out in the interim but nothing special. Unfortunately all this happened mid cycle--poor planning on my part! But I feel great, the Cyanostane is my baby. My veins have been out of this world.

But lets talk business!
I want to incorporate 2-3 new workouts that are big builders. 
e.g. Snatches, power cleans, working with power bands, etc. Also, will be doing a LOT more of the basic pullup / pushup / dips over the next few weeks.


If anyone has ANY descent suggestions please let me know!


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 8, 2012)

Any olympic movement will do you good.  Cleans is a love hate relationship, even clean and jerk is tough.  It's all about technique though.  In college during off season training, we did a lot of Olympic lifts.  Got everyone big and strong.


----------



## Pony (Jun 10, 2012)

No gym?  I would use those power bands and maybe some chains to weigh down all my pushups, dips, squats, lunges and I would most certainly incorporate leg lifts of all varieties in my pull ups.  As for weights, I would use a bookbag full of books or a couple cinder blocks.  At least until I got into a gym and could use actual weights.  Max reps, 60 second intervals.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone
So i join the local community center. 60 bucks for 20 visits. The equipment sucks but as I am working out some guy tells me about a warehouse-gym thats 25 bucks a month, and has chains, power bands, all the good stuff. Going to try to get a refund tomorrow and hit that place up. Definitly going to change my training substantially. Should remain in town about a month then I will be moving to wherever the job takes me.


Took it easy today. Gotta ease into this working out thing again  tomorrow I will go to the park and do a pullup routine.


Flat bench: 
135lbs - 20
225lbs - 15
315lbs - 10, 9, 6 ... dead yeah I have fallen off a little bit, but it will come back very fast.


flyes 35lbs - 2 sets to failure


pushups 3 sets




dinner we are cooking out some salmon, hot dogs, and steak! lol


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 10, 2012)

Worked out again today.
First did a hour of moving stuff furniture [dressers, couches. etc] and a bunch of lighter stuff up into my buddies apt--also where I will be momentarily staying for parts of the summer.

Then went to the park again and did some pullups and dips. Attached two videos.









I have lots of work to do still. But, I am looking okay! half into summer I will be looking fairly impressive...diet diet diet. preach to me people!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 12, 2012)

Worked out today, switched things up a little felt good and my veins were intense after those pushups

300 pushups -- done in sets of 30 reps, then 20 reps, then 30 reps, then 20... you get the point

Biceps
45lbs DB 2 sets of 6 reps
Machine 100lbs: 2 sets of 15 reps
Machine Reverse curl 70lbs: 2 sets of 15 reps 
Cybex Arm Curl: 90lbs: 10, 8, 7 reps -- 1 min rest between sets then dropped weight to 50lbs  did 11 reps

Cybex Abdominal Crunch
3 sets


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think the easiest way to MAKE yourself diet is to prepare most of your meals the night before, that way the next day they glare at you when you open the fridge. Makes me feel like a guilty slob if i dont eat one lol. Since i've been doing that i've rarely eaten poorly


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Im not hating

im no where near ripped


but you are waaaaaaaaaaaaaay worse shape than you were 2 months ago


there is your motivation to diet


now where is my treadmill for me


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 16, 2012)

My life has been a train reck over the past month. I really do need to tighten up. 

First I didn't graduate. but then i did.
Then i didn't have a job, or a place to live. Then i found a place to live until I found a job. Then last minute a job landed in my lap. and now I am in the works of finding a place to live so that I can begin work. Life has been a shit show. But, things will get back together--my illusion of doing big boy comps by next year is shattered haha.
But, this is what I love. will get my life in order and keep my nose to the grindstone. 


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Im not hating
> 
> im no where near ripped
> 
> ...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 16, 2012)

Took yesterday off. Today did another short routine. Was tired, I did 7 hours of driving today (house hunting) and when I came back I ate two "lean pockets" and some milk and hit the gym.

Cleans: 135lbs 3 sets of 6 reps (probably not the right name, I do a clean but no squat involved. Bend down pick weight up, bring it to top of chest as if going to shoulder press).

Standing Shoulder press: 135lbs. Set 1: 36 reps.  Set 2: 28  reps? --- recorded

Bend over Row: 135lbs - 3 sets of 10 reps

Pull ups wide: 8 - 7 - 5 

Will post videos of shoulder press once its done uploading


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 17, 2012)

EZ- Curl:
65lbs - 12
65lbs - 10
105lbs - 3 sets of 8


Machine curl bar 110lbs
Wide: 15 - then 12
Close: 17 - then 10


Reverse Machine Curl 70lbs
12
12
10


Tricep pushdown with V-bar.
70lbs - 1
102lbs -  3 sets of 10
70lbs - 4 sets of 10


Pullups (palms facing me)
4 sets of 6 reps.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jun 27, 2012)

Moved out to Cincinnati OH.
Joined a place called LA Fitness. Not too bad. I am now debating if I want to grind on my own or find a workout partner.
My routines and lifts are definitly going to be changing though


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Moved out to Cincinnati OH.
> Joined a place called LA Fitness. Not too bad. I am now debating if I want to grind on my own or find a workout partner.
> My routines and lifts are definitly going to be changing though



Ride solo for a minute, check out the scene and see what's up. Don't wanna get hooked up with some tool


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 7, 2012)

Biceps


EZ Bar Curl:
30lbs - 15
70lbs - 10
70lbs - 10
110lbs - 10
110lbs - 10
Seated bicep DB 30lbs  5. 25lbs 5


Reverse Curl 30lbs
16
15
16


Machine Arm Curl (like a preacher)
160 - 8
160 - 7
100 - 12
10 - 12
100 - 10


Incline Skull Crusher 
110lbs - 20
110lbs - 17
110lbs - 15


V-bar pushdown 
200lbs - 7
200lbs - 8
150lbs - 13
150lbs - 12
150lbs - 10


Nitro abdominal crunch
95lbs - 12
125lbs 10
125lbs - 10


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 8, 2012)

Leg Day--my legs for some reason have gotten very weak. But they always have been I suppose. My trainers said I could stand to gain 15lbs in my legs alone.


Squat:
135lbs - 10
225lbs - 5
225lbs - 4


Angled leg press 
4plates - 10
6plays - 10
6 plates - 10
6 plates 10
6plates - 10


Seated leg ext
100lbs - 6
80lbs - 6
80lbs - 6


Seated leg cur
100 - 6
85 - 12
85 - 12
85 - 12


Then a bit of stomach exercises


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 10, 2012)

Massive shoulder workout today.
I forgot a pen so I didn't log it. but

up to 8 plates on the machine shoulder press (4 each side)
standing shoulder press 135lbs
Cable shoulder press (I was very bad at this, arms shaking like crazy)
65lbs DB shoulder press burnout
225lbs smith machine shoulder press burnout

My diet has been pretty much a shit ton of food and protein.
I started my career up and ordered 100 bucks worth of protein bars and my girlfriend bought me a box today too! so lots and lots of protein bars will be consumed throughout the day
Met-rx colossal 100 (31 grams protein, 400 calories)


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 12, 2012)

Got my first jug of Iron Mag Labs protein... I give it a 9/10 Definitly good stuff. Actually prefer it over Optimum Nutrition--which was my fav until now.


Workout:
Arms
EZ Curl triple sets
70 - 10
80 - 10
90 - 6     


set 2
70 - 10
80 - 8
90 - 5


Set 3
70 - 6 
80 - 6
90 - 6


Incline Skull Crushers (110lbs)  + DB Curl (30lbs)
24 - 8
15 - 8
16 - 8


Machine Arm Curl
170 - 5
170 - 5
150 - 5
100 - 8
100 - 6


V-bar pushdown
150 - 25
170 - 12
150 - 13
170 - 8
100 - 13


Rev curl
40lbs
18
13
12


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 14, 2012)

Shoulder day

DB Shoulder press 
65lbs - 2 sets of 20
70 lbs 1 set of 15
80lbs 2 sets of 10lbs

Shoulder press with cables (these are hard for me to balance!)
100lbs 3 sets of ~15

DB rear delt work 4 sets

Machine rear delt work 3 sets


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 15, 2012)

Back Day

Bend over Rows (Smith)
135lbs - 2 sets of 20
225lbs - 3 sets of 10

Low Row machine
150lbs 3 sets of 12

v- Bar pull down machine
150lbs 3 sets of 10

Forgot my journal today and I feel like I am forgetting something but that is it in a nutshell. Was pretty tired today because of running a lot of errands. But, will be on it tomorrow


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 20, 2012)

Gonna be a good leg workout tomorrow!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brutal leg day.
Did squats and then Leg presses. Beat the crap out of those sticks.


Then did some grocery shopping. Bought 7lbs of steaks that I cut up into 14 steaks (eating 2 a day). 


Looking forward to working hard this week.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey everyone. First of all I love all of you. Second I am going to be working hard to get big. Gotta up my game.

Sooo this week I am going to the store buying a cooler and some freezer packs. Going to pack 2-3 protein shakes with milk a day to work and drink those. going to use a weight gainer + IML protein

Today I hit chest

135 - 10
225 - 15
315 - 8
325 - 8
365 - 3
(yeah ima a lil weaker)

Incline 65lbs DB
15
15
15

Machine cable flyes 
100lbs - 3 sets

Triceps 90lbs
3 sets of ~20 reps


----------



## ckcrown84 (Aug 2, 2012)

Biceps
40lbs - 20


Combo double set
100lbs - 90 lbs
6 reps + 6 reps
6 reps + 6 reps
6 reps + 6 reps


20lbs seated db curls
2 sets of ~8 reps


Flat bench (not sure why I just got hungry
135lbs - 20
225lbs - 10
315 - 10
375 - 2 + 1 with spot


Machine Push downs 4 sets for some tricep work.


Tomorrow probably do shoulders


Saturday LEGS


----------



## ckcrown84 (Aug 5, 2012)

Shoulder day.

DB Shoulder press
75lbs 4 sets of 15 reps

Cable Shoulder Press
90lbs. 3 sets of 12 reps

Machine rear Delt
100lbs 3 sets of 10

Leg Press
315lbs - 4 sets of 10 reps


----------



## ckcrown84 (Aug 6, 2012)

Tomorrow I do LEGS again. Promise !

Monday international chest day.
135lbs - 10
225lbs - 10
315lbs - 5
365lbs - 3
395lbs - 1 - - needed a spot to get it but helped very little. 

Biceps machine curls 4 sets 10 reps

Biceps machine preacher 3 sets 10ish reps

Pushups 50, 30, 20

Ready for more legs tomorrow gotta get it in.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Aug 7, 2012)

Leg Day


Squats
135lbs - 15
185lbs - 10
185lbs - 10
185lbs - 10


Gotta get these wheels stronger


Leg Press 8 plates
10
10
10
8


Leg Curls 
120lbs
10
10 
10


Triceps Machine I forget the weights I used but I just like 6 sets and just burnt myself out,


----------



## ckcrown84 (Aug 10, 2012)

Going to pulverize my back today. Gonna be a good time.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cable Curl
100 - 10
130 - 10
150 - 10
180 - 8


EZ bar cuir; 70lbs
12
12
12
10
Rev curl 70lbs
5
6
7


Machine Arm Curl
130 - 15
150 - 7
150 - 6
10 - 14
100 - 9
100 - 7


Pushups
40
40
30
15


Cable Shoulder press
100 - 15
110 - 15
120 - 15
130 - 15


----------

